# Truck Topper Roof Racks



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

What aftermarket roof rack systems are you all using with good results on a fiberglass truck topper? Will need to carry bikes, canoes and the occasional cargo box.

Thinking of using these:
http://yakima.com/racks/rack-systems/product/8001127/tracks.aspx










I have been using Yakima stuff for years with good results, but if there is something else out there...

Lets see your setups.

LP


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Does your roof rack have built in tracks like those shown? If not, I've been using Yakima 1A Raingutter Towers attached to Side Loaders with some extenders. Been using for 10 years without an issue.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

The way I understand it, the tracks are what I would be buying (see the link) and then using the Yakima Control Towers and cross bars as shown above. The track system seems like it would be nice for sliding the bars closer together or farther apart to accommodate various accessories (cargo box, loadwarrior, roof baskets).


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

I've got those tracks on mine. They're rock solid. Get the longest bars that are legal for your truck. The bars are all the same price and you can never have too much rack space. I've got the 48in bars and wish I had gone with the 66in. I've carried a little over 150lbs. up there and have seen similar setups carrying more than double that (seven kayaks ~50lbs. ea.). Be sure to mount the tracks as far to the side of the roof as possible to put the load on the sides of the shell rather than the roof.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

*Honestly,*

don't waste your time and money on the tracks. Use Landing Pad number 6 and Control Towers. They come with all the mounting hardware and are really easy to install. If you need to move the bars apart to carry a canoe you can install another set of LP6 for ~$35 and move one of the bars in one minute without having to unbolt anything. They come with covers so you can remove the whole thing really easy when you are not using them, just open the Control Towers and lift the bars off, no tools required, and the covers clip over the LPs so it looks really clean. sorry I don't have any pics handy but I'm sure there'll be some on mtbr somewhere

http://www.yakima.com/racks/rack-systems/product/8000221/landing-pads.aspx

If you use the track system you still have to buy the LPs, the control towers, PLUS the tracks for over $100 extra. The tracks take a lot longer to install...more holes to drill, more mistakes to be made and difficult to get them parallel so the bars slide easily...plus when you want to move the bar you have to loosen the LPs, slide the bar to where you want it then tighten everything back up again.

Whenever a customer came in wanting a Topper System and was starting from scratch we always recommended the LP6 system first. It can be done in <30 minutes(when you've done a lot and got the hang of it) with another guy inside for 5 mins to hold the nuts while you tighten the bolts. Labor was $50 flat for the Landing Pad 6 system and started at $85 for the track system depending on the quality of the topper and the time it took.

If you need any advice on installation feel free to ask, it's really simple, easiest mistake to make is to measure inside the topper and drill out instead of outside and drill in, trust me

REI has a sale on at the mo, 20% off all Yakima stuff...don't forget the locks!


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

longman said:


> don't waste your time and money on the tracks.
> 
> If you use the track system you still have to buy the LPs, the control towers, PLUS the tracks for over $100 extra. The tracks take a lot longer to install...more holes to drill, more mistakes to be made and difficult to get them parallel so the bars slide easily...plus when you want to move the bar you have to loosen the LPs, slide the bar to where you want it then tighten everything back up again.


I installed tracks on my Leer Topper and i don't consider it a waste of money. My topper didn't have room for raingutter mounts (I used them on a previous truck). I bought everything except the tracks, used off of Ebay. I have 3 landing pads on each track. My Load Warrior uses the outer mounts, and for bikes, I use the inner mount and the rear mount. The system is very simple and secure. I would definitely do it again.

I can also use my track mounts in the factory mount on my 99 Exploder.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

the tracks are awesome. i have them retrofitted to the roof of my car and have been overloading them and roadtripping around the country for years. its a clean, durable solution.


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

I used the Yakima Bolt on Top Loader mounts and Q towers on my Shell. I had a set of the tracks that I had picked up at a yard sale, but went with the Bolt on Top Loaders because they are a more solid mount. For my uses they were a better option than the tracks. For on road use the tracks should be fine, but the Top Loaders are rock solid when bouncing around on 4wd trails.









I wouldn't say the tracks are a waste of money, but they have more "slop" in them, they sway more when on rough roads. Since that pic I've added a mega warrior basket and moved the viper bike mounts outward.


----------

